# Cyclone™ Pushpin Turkey Call By: Quaker Boy



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Cyclone™ Pushpin Turkey Call
By: Quaker Boy
www.Quakerboy.com



Looking for a made in the USA and easy to use call? You will not have to look any further than the pushpin call from Quaker Boy, called the Cyclone™. Quaker Boy continues to be owned and operated by Beverly Kirby wife of Richard C. Kirby. The business was started with the common goal, “to provide today's sportsman with the highest quality, most user-friendly and innovative equipment ever.” The Cyclone™ lives up to these standards as does the whole line of Quaker Boy calls still today.
Not only is it easy to use but, this quality call is very versatile. With volume control you can use it for close up or distance calling and has a built in clucker button. You would think with these features and made from quality woods there wouldn’t be much more to offer but there is, not only is it chalk-less but it is totally waterproof. Never worry about having your call chalked or having to put it away due to rain or humidity.
This call makes great calls and purrs and for a beginner like me it helps to have this call part of my arsenal.
To see the Cyclone™ for yourself or check out other quality calls from Quaker Boy just head to their website at www.QuakerBoy.com.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

